
Linux from Scratch - mcone
http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/
======
SlowBro
Back in 2002 I built an LFS on a 400 MHz HP desktop with 256MB of RAM. Took
about eight hours. It was quite a learning experience, to see Linux's guts all
put together. I highly recommend it to everyone :-) Don't use a 400 MHz
machine tho...

